# Natural Balance or Blue Buffalo?



## KRMBKGsd (Nov 13, 2012)

I am considering switching to Natural Balance or Blue Buffalo for my GSD's. They are currently on Diamond Premium. Which one of these two would be the best? I am just wondering. I have heard good and bad about both, so thought I would find out if anyone uses either one and see what everyones opinion on the two brands was! Thanks in advance!:help::gsdhead:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Is he not tolerating the Diamond well? 
As long as it's a Diamond Naturals (not plain Diamond) and he's tolerating it, not sure why you need to change?


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Natural Balance


----------



## Ageizm (Nov 11, 2012)

My pup loves the Blue Wilderness.


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

It's really all about finding a food that your dog likes, that you're comfortable with. It's not about what me, her, or the next guy uses. I was fortunate enough to find a food that works on my first try (NB) but there were several other brands I was ready to try out if the NB didn't work out. Like Msvette said...if the current food you're feeding is working out for you, no need to go through the exhausting process of trying to find a new one.


----------



## KanesCash (Nov 6, 2012)

I give the boys blue wilderness for large breed dogs, and they love it, i've been feeding them blue ever since they were 7-8 weeks old (blue buffalo for large breed puppies) and havent had any problems with them not eating any of their products, but im sure these two will eat anything i put in their bowls


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

We have all been happy with Blue Buffalo Lamb and brown Rice. Scarlett has nice, solid poops and no digestive or allergic skin issues with it. Honestly, if it works we don't mess with it. We had been using Royal Canin Osteo-digest..until they changed the formula, reduced the bag and raised the price. Blue buffalo filled the void nicely. It's available, affordable and works great for Scarlett...which is what matters to us.

I hate changing foods.


----------



## KRMBKGsd (Nov 13, 2012)

The seem to really like the Diamond. It's just the regular Diamond Premium not naturals. But my 10 month old seems to have a little dry skin on it and I want to keep them on the same thing. They do keep a good weight on the diamond though. So should I just ad a fish oil?:gsdhead:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, that'd be good. Use the Grizzly wild salmon oil in a pump dispenser. We get it from Valley vet or Drs Foster and Smith or Jeffers Pet. They are online stores and it's cheaper than in Petsmart or Petco it seems.


----------



## KRMBKGsd (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok great, I will try that! Thanks


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, they come in capsules too but the pump gives you the ability to measure it more precisely.


----------

